# Kitchen Decor



## 80zBaby (Jul 29, 2011)

Nothing says Good Morning like a drunk cock http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/images/smilies/ohmy.gifwith a side of oatmeal and fresh strawberries!

Well maybe a tall cock with omelets on the side.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a nice cock.


----------

